# Wanted Experianced Skid Operator - Elk Grove, IL.



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

We are looking for an Experianced Skid Steer Operator for this snow season to run one of our New Holland L185's in Elk Grove, IL..

Please fax your contact information and experiance info to 847-934-4303.

Thanks


----------



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

Position still open...........anyone???


----------



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

Position is Filled.... Thanks


----------

